# site down?



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

was this site down or was it just my pc playing up peeps?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it was down for me aswell.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

me too thought i had broke summat :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

heh heh ... me too


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep me too!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I think site was down yesterday............. sometimes I could get on site ..... most of time I couldnt.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I had the same problem I gave up in the end I was getting very frustrated :wall


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm afraid thats the problem with a free host...!

Until we reach the donation target we cannot upgrade to the premium server, The server the forum is running on has quite a few users and some of them run scripts (programs) that they are not meant to and it lags the rest of the users that are sticking to the rules.

Believe me i get frustrated just as much as you guys and as soon as im working, im thinking of adding the rest of the cash myself to upgrade to the premium server.

I have been told that they have a guaranteed 99.99% uptime or your money back.

But as far as free hosting goes this is as good as it gets, Its good but not 100% stable and will suffer downtime from time to time.

Sorry peeps :|

_If you enjoy this forum or find is useful please help us keep it running by Donating we are not asking much just £1 would help a lot..._


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Come on guys we want this forum to last its a great community, its only a £1.
Come on....come on....come on


----------

